#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Squid nao funciona na porta wan com Pfsense

## paulosjbv

Boa noite pessoal instalei o Pfsense para usar como cache full, abri a porta do squid, configurei para ouvir na wan e coloquei a rede em acl mas quando eu redireciono o trafego para o Pfsense da um erro e nao consigo navegar, alguém pode ajudar?

----------

